# Fishing carts?



## Nat-Light

What kind if any do y'all use for the beach? I've generally been able to tote most of my gear myself( I generally carry a small cooler, two rods, and the rest of my gear in a back pack)with no problem but when you add the wife and 2 kids into the equation things get a little more complicated. 

I've narrowed things down between these two types of carts:










Would need some rod holders added of course.

and this type (a couple of different companies make this type is one better than the other?)










Thanks.


----------



## amberj

I have the bottom one and love it, works great on the peir and in the sand.


----------



## konz

I have the bottom one and it's great for the piers and bridges. It tends to bog down in the sand though. Thats what happened to me when i loaded mine with my rods, tackle bag, and cooler. If you get one, get one with the bigger tires


----------



## Fishermon

> *konz (2/22/2008)*I have the bottom one and it's great for the piers and bridges. It tends to bog down in the sand though. Thats what happened to me when i loaded mine with my rods, tackle bag, and cooler. If you get one, get one with the bigger tires


Konz have you tried to deflatethe tires some?...I have one just like it and seems to help when loaded...it almost looks flat but it does the trick. I also added two rod holders (plastics on a 45* angle) to the front handle and one to the back cleat...wks...great.


----------



## konz

No I haven't tried that fishermon.....but it sounds like a good idea making the footprint bigger. Don't know why I didn't think of that.


----------



## Fishermon

Make sure you do not deflate them out too much....tires are tubeless so...just enough I guess...have an air pump handy just in case...


----------



## Nat-Light

> *konz (2/22/2008)*I have the bottom one and it's great for the piers and bridges. It tends to bog down in the sand though. Thats what happened to me when i loaded mine with my rods, tackle bag, and cooler. If you get one, get one with the bigger tires


Does yours have the 15" tires on it or the smaller ones?


----------



## konz

Yeah I learned that the first night I used the cart on bob sykes. A piece of glass punctured the tire and i had to order a new one.

Not sure on the tire size.......i'll measure them once the rain stops. (It's in my SuV)


----------



## welldoya

I use the bottom one. The large size comes with bigger tires than the smaller size.

The trick to keeping it from bogging down is to not load it so heavily. (carry the case of beer in your other arm)


----------



## Humphreys

I have the bottom one. Got the large cart off ebay three years ago when they were $79. Bought two...also can get an attachment to fit a bicycle and pull it down the beach sidewalk.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown

I have the bottom one and like it. Iput a wooden floor and screened the sides so you can just throw stuff in it and not worry about losing items. Seems everything is covered in sand after a while and its nice not to have to put those items back into your bag or backpack. SHB


----------



## Nat-Light

Thanks for all the input. Probably going to look at a few tomorrow...may hit the Florida Sportsman show in Ft. Walton , from the press release they got a beach fishing seminar and a guy who has a nicely rigged up cart, gonna see what he's done and go from there. Carrying my beer is not an option. :letsdrink


----------



## surfstryker

I've got the bottom one, it takes two people to pull through sand with bait cooler, beer cooler, tackle box, 12/0, 9/0, and beach chairs.


----------



## twitchintofish

Can a Yankee tourist rent one of these for few days at any of the bait shops?


----------



## jigslinger

They rent them at the beach pier.


----------



## twitchintofish

thanks, this has been a great forum for someone visiting for the first and hopefully not the last time


----------



## etheraldreamer

just finished building my own out of an old fiberglass extension ladder i cut up. its ghetto but it works like a champ. ill post a pic when i take one.


----------



## ratzila

Check this post out http://emeraldcoastpierfishing.myfastforum.org/about1130.html


----------



## PennFish

Nat did you find any cartsat the fishing show? Has anyone found a better deal locally than BPS $199 for the reels on wheels jr?

Thanks


----------



## Nat-Light

> *PennFish (3/16/2008)*Nat did you find any cartsat the fishing show? Has anyone found a better deal locally than BPS $199 for the reels on wheels jr?
> 
> Thanks




I didn't find a cart per se, but I did get a chance to look at a fella's cart there that was putting on the beach fishing seminar. He has the cart I bought but had added the wheeleez tires to it. I got the large cart from GBBT, for 'bout $189 it has the 15" tires on it. Probably could have found a better deal but it was already assembled and I had looked at several. It works okay, but I'm not satisfied with it yet,it still requires more effort than I want to put into it when hauling a load up and down the beach.I'm ordering some new tires, some 42 cm wheeleez for it, and I have to put a new axle on it and U-bolts. I've talked to a few folks that use thesetires and from what I've gathered it's night and day. If anyone hasa contrary experience please let me know.I'll report back when I get it done.


----------



## konz

Hey man let me know if you want to get rid of the tires your replacing. I have the smaller cart and was looking into buying the bigger tires for it.


----------



## Nat-Light

> *konz (3/17/2008)*Hey man let me know if you want to get rid of the tires your replacing. I have the smaller cart and was looking into buying the bigger tires for it.


10-4. 

Anyone know where I can pick upsome 1" aluminumround for the new axle?


----------



## jigslinger

I picked up one of the small ones on ebay for 83 bucks including shipping brand new in the box. You can find them cheap if you aren't in a hurry.


----------



## PennFish

How much weight do you think was in the cart to make it bog in the sand?


----------



## dan ros

yeah, i use the bottom cart as well. my wife bought me one for valentines day a year ago (and people say true love is a thing of the past!) and i love it. it can bog down a bit in the sand, but lowering the pressure inthe tires works ok for that.

ive seen some pretty cool ideas that people have come up with...m y neighbor uses a dolly with pvc rod holders attatched and just straps the cooler or bucket to it. then there are the guys who use a garden cart with 4 wheels, that seems to have much more capacity but prolly more weight as well. and then ive also seen some straight up mad max looking shit!

so far i havent outgrown my cart, and it works very well for me.

goodluck.


----------



## Nat-Light

> *PennFish (3/18/2008)*How much weight do you think was in the cart to make it bog in the sand?


I probably had about 60-70lbs on it. I ordered some new tires last weekand they should be here Wednesday or Thursday. Gotta get an axle cut this week and pick up some hardware. Hopefully I'll have it put together by the weekend and see how it works.


----------



## PennFish

The bigger tires should make a big difference. I picked up the one of the bottom carts even after reading this thread. Keep the weight down to 3 rods, a small cooler, 10# bag of ice, sand spikes, and a deep 3700 tackle box. The trip down just after daylight was easy, the sand was still wet from the nighttime due, the trip back was much harder after the sand dried out. 

I also learned from that trip that the soft beach sand and a broken big toe do not go together:reallycrying:banghead:doh

Idid a small mod by putting a commercial grade landscape fabric (that I had)linerin it, it's just a temp fixbut it worked great. I'm thinking some thing like the green house sun shade netting, light, easy to wash the sand out of and must have some kind of UV protection for an upgrade. A few wire ties and you're set.


----------



## tcsurfisher

i have the eeze roll and am very happy with it and the wife can pull it as well 4 rods 2 coolers 2 chairs


----------



## Nat-Light

Done! for the time being. Hopefully the weather will cooperate this weekend and I cantake her on her maiden voyage.


----------



## PennFish

Now that's a nice looking beach cart!!!:bowdown If it works anywhere close to what you'dthink it'll be worth the investment. Nice.


----------



## Nat-Light

It works awesome! Took it out today to mess 'round before the weather gets here. It is like night and day. Pulled it with my gear and packed on 90 lbs of kids for good measure and wasn't nothing to it. This is the best fish of the day, 'bout 4.75 lbs.


----------



## keywest18.6

From where can you order the big grey ballon tires?


----------



## tcsurfisher

http://www.beachcartsusa.com/try this and see what you think


----------



## keywest18.6

Where can you get the big grey tires?


----------



## Nat-Light

> *keywest18.6 (4/5/2008)*From where can you order the big grey ballon tires?


http://www.wheeleez.com/

They are a few dollars cheaper on some other sites, but when I compared the shipping and handeling of the other sites to the manufacuterers price, the best deal was ordering form the manufacuter. you'll also need a new axle (1"x 36")( I went with a solid aluminum axle)and new hardware(stainless steel)- Ubolts 2 (5/16"x1 3/8"x 2 1/2"), 4 -1" flatwashers, and 4 3/16"cotter pins. It should run you about another $50 or so to get the axle and hardware.


----------



## keywest18.6

Nat Light what size wheels did you use?


----------



## Nat-Light

42 cm wheels.


----------



## konz

I want to say that GBBT sells the wheels and axle......at least I saw one hanging in their window. I don't know how much they wanted for it though.


----------



## Rsladewski

I make these up and they work pretty good, and last. Check them out.










http://BeachKarts.Com


----------



## N784a

*Beach cart.*

Has anyone tryed out the Wheeleez Mini beach cart?... I drive a car so I'M need something that can fold down and fit in tne trunk....any ideas?


----------



## southern yakker

N784a said:


> Has anyone tryed out the Wheeleez Mini beach cart?... I drive a car so I'M need something that can fold down and fit in tne trunk....any ideas?


I'm not sure about that cart but Joseph z_ski on the forum makes aluminum carts that everything comes off so it can fit in a car. They are cheaper then the regular aluminum carts too. I'm sure you can put the wheelez on it.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Yep if you guys like I offer my cart built for 100.00 without the bait cut tray or tires, that way if you'd like to provide your own tires such as the wheeleze tires you can purchase those tires your self and the cart and put the wheels on the cart and all together spend less than 200.00 you can purchase the 9 inch balloon tires for around 40.00 per tires with shipping I belive


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

And remember most of my carts standard size is 20x40 but they are all custom, I make it for "YOUR" needs.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

They are great carts. I coudnt be happier with my custom made cart by joseph. Definitey makes my trips to the pier and beach a lot easier. Fits my cooler,tackle box, bridge net, and bait bucket perfect and 6 rod holders. They are way better then the mass produced carts.


----------

